# Live food storage??



## HalfYeti (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi ... I am just sorting out the final arrangments for getting my first lizard (leopard gecko) and the only thing I can't find the ideal way around is the food. Allow me to explain ... I don't have a problem with insects or worms or anything gross and the like, but my OH does due to OCD, and while she doesn't have a problem with me getting and dealing with the lizard and it's associated products, I'm trying to find the best way to get around the storage and general handling of the live food so that it doesn;t cause her "eewwwww" instinct to kick in.

What is the best way and place to store them so that it all runs as smoothly as possible.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Most tubs they come in are clear unless its waxworms (treat food) I would recomend getting a tub from wilkos or supermarket etc that isnt fully see thru....has a secure lid, drill some holes in it (not too big just enough for ventilation) empty the insects (whatever it is your feeding in the new tub and put it under the stairs or on top the viv if shes comfy with that) and it hopefully should work


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Most tubs they come in are clear unless its waxworms (treat food) I would recomend getting a tub from wilkos or supermarket etc that isnt fully see thru....has a secure lid, drill some holes in it (not too big just enough for ventilation) empty the insects (whatever it is your feeding in the new tub and put it under the stairs or on top the viv if shes comfy with that) and it hopefully should work


Yep what he said, although I would use tights or something to cover the top of the containers that the live food is in, stops humidity build up, simply cover the bottom in oats, and gutload and there you go sorted  for cricks or locust just throw some egg cartons in there to increase floor space, again, gut load  Try not to let them get too humid because that will kill them off pretty quick, somewhere dry and not too hot or too cold will do nice, we keep ours under our viv and in the cupboard, never gone wrong  mealworms don't need a lid at all if you don't want to risk the humidity building up  remember to dust the live food though 

Best of luck, Luke


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i use fish tanks bought from Wilkinsons they look nice sitting on the vivs they have vents on the top and are only 12 inches long by 8 inches wide and about 8 inches high so not to big


----------



## SeanReptiles (Sep 24, 2010)

Just make sure they dont escape otherwise you'll be in the dog house :lol2:


----------



## HalfYeti (Aug 4, 2012)

That has already been made abundandtly clear to me lol!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol Yeti i remember when i first started keeping mannnnny moons ago...kept 8 boxes of large locusts and few boxes of black crickets in my wardrobe....in seperate tubs for crix n locusts my mate was nosing around looked in tubs n didnt put lids back on tight cos he thought "they needed air".........lets jsut say i was not a popular lad in my house for a long time....we found them all over for weeks!

Back in topic tho the wilkos tubs work well......you can get the taller ones and now they have a longer shallower type also for 9quid....the tights on top idea is good tho and the egg crate idea is top notch.


----------

